# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  CERN Dεfαcεd

## the_eye

http://news.pramnos.net/images/Image/ar ... 12_big.gif

 ::  το χακάρανε και μετά το patchάρανε !  ::

----------


## acoul

δύσκολα τα πράγματα ειδικά αν το ίδιο ισχύει και με άλλα θέματα ασφάλειας !!

----------


## CyberSoul

χα καλο  ::

----------


## d3X7eR`

Απλά δεν υπάρχουν οι τύποι. Μπραβο τους (για το γεγονος οτι pachαρανε το σαιτ μετα  ::  )!

----------


## The Undertaker

άψογοι....ή άψογο;;;
αν όντως είναι αυτοί που λένε πραγματικά θα έπρεπε να τους γνωρίσουμε τους τύπους από κοντά. έχουμε πολλά να μάθουμε!

πάντως γίναμε θέμα: http://grayhatforensics.secbible.org/in ... d-website/

----------


## Dreamweaver

καLOL  ::

----------

